# (Locked! Please check new thread!) LF: Goose, Gladys, WA cards FT: Marshal, Molly, Erik, Zucker, some WA cards and more!



## Mika1560 (Nov 13, 2020)

I am locking down this post. Please look for my new one! All completed trades will stay listed below. I’m very grateful to everyone who has traded with me thus far.

Thank you very much and happy trading  ❤ 



Trades in Progress:

-Bob, Coco, Rosie and Lottie for Diana, Agent S, Mira, Cally
-Sahara, Franklin, Snake, Charlise and Klaus for Kid Cat, Agnes, Cookie, Merry and Fauna
-Coco, Knox, Cole, Sprinkle, Hugh, Anchovy and Iggly for Gwen, Pashmina, Static and Rowan
-Marina, Erik, Shep, Patty, Puck, Friga, Ava, Joey, Rooney, Pierce, Tex, Peewee, Rory and Sally for Rex and Boots
-Blaire, Kitty, Kid Cat, Grams, Victoria and Croque for Cookie, Twiggy, Bluebear, Chops, Jitters and Pudge
-Fuchsia and Jacques for Rodeo, Gala and Hamphrey
-Scoot for Elvis


Completed Trades:

-Coco for Antonio
-Genji and Curlos for Teddy and Deirdre
-Chow for Punchy
-Lucky for Dotty
-Resetti, Rod, Sylvia and Rosie for Fauna, Maple, Purrl and Bunnie
-Kiki and Isabelle for Tom and Mitzi
-Broffina and Anicotti for Katt and Aurora
-Goose and Pekoe for Molly
-Mallary for Bonbon
-Ankha for Rudy and Katt
-Apollo, Carmen, Porter, Leila, Mable, Chevre, Gracie and Annalise for Bangle, Vivian, Maddie, Sandy, Admiral, Ellie, and Norma
-Ruby for Whitney
-Gala and Merry for Piper and Iggly
-Marina for Merengue
-Ellie and Norma for June and Tad
-Tangy for Cally
-Coco for Melba
-Reese, Blanca, Tabby, Pate and Henry for Molly, Lily, Poppy and Anabelle
-Flora for Freya
-Marina for Ribbot
-Sandy for Billy
-Mac and Blanca for Olivia
-Rudy, Marcel and Benjamin for Portia, Walker and Chief
-Lolly for Stitches and Phoebe
-Bones and Moe for Amiibo Festival Stitches
-Kitty, Punchy, Caroline and Static for Julian, Henry and Tia
-Lobo, Anicotti and Eloise for Tutu, Hopper, Nana, Redd
-Poppy for Julia
-Erik, Roald, Pietro and Apollo for Merry, Boris, Biskit and Pekoe
-Erik, Pancetti, Annalise, Sly and Bree for Clay, Sheldon, Skye, Cube and Drake
-Molly for Marina
-Dizzy and Cesar for Rosie
-Sprinkle, Jingle, Gulliver, and Hamphrey for Wade
-Lolly, Amelia and Erik for Wolfgang, Ike and Claude
-an 8-card sale
-and a 21-card sale


----------



## sombetch (Nov 13, 2020)

PM'd you c:


----------



## Noemoticon (Nov 17, 2020)

Looking to trade! Sent a PM


----------



## Mika1560 (Nov 17, 2020)

Bumping for update!


----------



## Brutemus (Nov 17, 2020)

Do you still need Tom? I'd trade him for Kiki


----------



## Mika1560 (Nov 17, 2020)

Brutemus said:


> Do you still need Tom? I'd trade him for Kiki



Sounds great! I’ll PM you with details


----------



## Mika1560 (Nov 21, 2020)

Bumping for another update!


----------



## Brutemus (Nov 21, 2020)

Aw man... I just realized I also have Bianca I could trade you lol...


----------



## Mika1560 (Nov 21, 2020)

Brutemus said:


> Aw man... I just realized I also have Bianca I could trade you lol...



I wouldn't be opposed to trading again


----------



## depal1 (Nov 21, 2020)

I have 98 Roald to trade. Interested in Ankha if you would be open to that. Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Mika1560 (Nov 24, 2020)

depal1 said:


> I have 98 Roald to trade. Interested in Ankha if you would be open to that. Please let me know. Thanks!



Hello! Unfortunately Ankha is no longer available. She got snapped up quick! Is there any other card you would be interested in? I’m still looking to trade and I will be getting one more set of cards in the mail soon; I will update my post with any spare cards then.


----------



## Mika1560 (Nov 25, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## PrincessK_ (Nov 26, 2020)

I have Whitney to trade if you still have Ruby! I’m new to all this, so I’m willing to mail my card first if it makes you more comfortable! Please let me know thanks!


----------



## Mika1560 (Nov 26, 2020)

PrincessK_ said:


> I have Whitney to trade if you still have Ruby! I’m new to all this, so I’m willing to mail my card first if it makes you more comfortable! Please let me know thanks!


Sent a PM!


----------



## Mika1560 (Nov 27, 2020)

Updated!


----------



## Mika1560 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bump with new cards to trade!


----------



## Torts McGorts (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi! If Merry and Gala are still available, I can offer you Iggly and Piper for them.

I might be interested in one or two more you have posted. Will have to check my collection and can let you know!


----------



## Mika1560 (Dec 4, 2020)

ANC said:


> Hi! If Merry and Gala are still available, I can offer you Iggly and Piper for them.


Hello!

They are and that sounds great!  Just let me know ~


----------



## Torts McGorts (Dec 4, 2020)

Mika1560 said:


> Hello!
> 
> They are and that sounds great!  Just let me know ~



Ok, looks like I'm good otherwise, but will definitely trade my Iggly & Piper from your Merry & Gala. Thanks!


----------



## Mika1560 (Dec 11, 2020)

Bump with an update! Will update with more cards tonight.


----------



## hestu (Dec 12, 2020)

Hey again! Would you be open to trading Erik for cards not on your wishlist? He is my top priority but I don't have any of the WA cards you're looking for.  I do have Boris and Admiral, and a number or regular series cards if you'd be interested. Take care!


----------



## Mika1560 (Dec 12, 2020)

hestu said:


> Hey again! Would you be open to trading Erik for cards not on your wishlist? He is my top priority but I don't have any of the WA cards you're looking for.  I do have Boris and Admiral, and a number or regular series cards if you'd be interested. Take care!



Hello again! I’m willing to try and work something out. I sent a PM


----------



## PrincessK_ (Dec 12, 2020)

I see you’ve just added Cally! I have her to trade!


----------



## dorimon (Dec 13, 2020)

Hey again... I'm happywatermelon from ACC   I'm still interested in WA26 Sandy!  Could you take a look at my updated trade list here and let me know if anything interests you?





__





						North America - [LF] Hopkins, Stella, Ursala, Raddle, Candi, Ike [FT] LOTS of cards from S1-4 & WA!
					

Only looking for NA cards!  Can ship worldwide. :)  Also, I'm willing to trade multiple S1-4 cards for ANY NA WA cards (not just those on my "Looking For" list).  Looking For   Welcome Amiibo   WA02 Hopkins   WA07 Stella   WA17 Ursala   WA28 Raddle   WA34 Boots   WA36 Candi   WA49 Ike    For...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




(Just FYI in advance, if we can work out another deal, I'd prefer to wait until we've both received the cards we already sent before sending out more cards.)


----------



## Mika1560 (Dec 13, 2020)

dorimon said:


> Hey again... I'm happywatermelon from ACC   I'm still interested in WA26 Sandy!  Could you take a look at my updated trade list here and let me know if anything interests you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello again! Unfortunately the only cards you have for trade that I'd be interested in are Paolo, Hornsby or Billy. If you'd be willing to trade one of those three, shoot me a PM and we'll work out the details once our first trade concludes!


----------



## PrincessK_ (Dec 16, 2020)

Lol, we literally just traded, but I have freya. I’d trade her for flora if she’s still available!


----------



## AgentCP (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello. I have WA julia but it's JP version. Please let me know if you are interested. I thought I'd ask since you didn't specify in your post if you're looking for NA RVs exclusively (if it's there and i missed it, I'm sorry!)


----------



## Mika1560 (Dec 18, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Mika1560 (Dec 19, 2020)

I have a few more cards to add tonight, but I thought I'd throw this up with the addition of Lolly, Poppy and Molly


----------



## Mika1560 (Dec 21, 2020)

Bump for update!


----------



## Aringon (Dec 22, 2020)

PM'd


----------



## crispmaples (Dec 22, 2020)

Hello! I have a duplicate Stitches if you still have Lolly available.


----------



## Mika1560 (Dec 22, 2020)

Sent replies via PM!


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Dec 23, 2020)

Hey! Any chance you'd be interested in the AF Stitches card? I wasn't sure if your kids were going for a set or just wanted the character to scan in, so I just thought I'd throw that out there!


----------



## Mika1560 (Dec 23, 2020)

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Hey! Any chance you'd be interested in the AF Stitches card? I wasn't sure if your kids were going for a set or just wanted the character to scan in, so I just thought I'd throw that out there!


Hello! Thanks for your interest ~

I already have a trade in progress for an AF Stitches card   I left the other Stitches in my “Looking For” list because I’m not sure if they’ll think that the alternate art is cuter than the regular Stitches or if they’ll still want the regular one to match the rest of our cards.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Dec 23, 2020)

Mika1560 said:


> Hello! Thanks for your interest ~
> 
> I already have a trade in progress for an AF Stitches card   I left the other Stitches in my “Looking For” list because I’m not sure if they’ll think that the alternate art is cuter than the regular Stitches or if they’ll still want the regular one to match the rest of our cards.


Alrighty! Glad to hear you're managing to find the ones they're in search of ^-^


----------



## depal1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi. I have Phoebe for trade. Are there any other cards you are looking for? I don't have anything else on your list. Mainly interested in Marshall and would like to add a couple cards if we trade. Thank you!


----------



## Mika1560 (Dec 23, 2020)

depal1 said:


> Hi. I have Phoebe for trade. Are there any other cards you are looking for? I don't have anything else on your list. Mainly interested in Marshall and would like to add a couple cards if we trade. Thank you!


Hi there! What I have listed is pretty much all I’m looking for at the moment. I’m open to just about any WA cards though, as I’m trying to trade for several of those.

That said, I would rather hold onto Marshal than trade him for just Phoebe as their values are vastly unequal. Shoot me a PM if I have any other cards you like and we can work out a different trade though


----------



## Mika1560 (Dec 30, 2020)

Bump - new cards


----------



## Mika1560 (Jan 5, 2021)

Just opened my last few card packs and added all of the duplicates to the list.


----------



## Taj (Jan 5, 2021)

Hey! I have a WA02 Hopkins, please DM me what you might be willing to trade! (He’s not a duplicate so I’m a bit hesitant to trade him ofc)


----------



## Mika1560 (Jan 6, 2021)

Taj said:


> Hey! I have a WA02 Hopkins, please DM me what you might be willing to trade! (He’s not a duplicate so I’m a bit hesitant to trade him ofc)


Sent a PM!


----------



## Mika1560 (Jan 10, 2021)

Bump!


----------



## Taminata08 (Jan 11, 2021)

Hello! I have Elvis and interested in your Scoot. Let me know if you want to trade! Located in the US!


----------



## Mika1560 (Jan 11, 2021)

Taminata08 said:


> Hello! I have Elvis and interested in your Scoot. Let me know if you want to trade! Located in the US!


Hey there! That sounds great    I’ll send you a PM to discuss the details!


----------

